

Femto-Photography: Visualizing Photons in Motion at a Trillion Frames per Second - TAM_cmlx
http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/

======
rbdn
Am I understanding it correctly that the technique that was submitted
yesterday would allow for similar frame rates even without relying on
stroboscopy?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8700239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8700239)

Edit: I've completely missed the videos. Amazing.

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v516/n7529/fig_tab/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v516/n7529/fig_tab/nature14005_SV2.html)

~~~
altrego99
Am I wrong, or is this technique just a very advanced stroboscopy. Even though
it may appear we are following the same pulse of light, that's not what is
happening.

It is not one shot of light traveling, but every frame is created with a
different pulse of laser captured at the right moment.

What I wonder is how did they figure out ways to capture such short exposure.
That is the technological achievement making this happen.

------
_nedR
Not sure why exactly this is news. Ramesh Raskar, the head of the MIT team
doing the project did a TED talk on it 2 years ago :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_9vd4HWlVA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_9vd4HWlVA)

